# Delta 34-444 or not...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

So, I have an opportunity to pick up a Delta 34-444 Contractor Saw real cheap...not exactly sure what that means.

Don't know how old it is, 2nd owner is getting rid of it, used it for a home remodel project and been sitting in garage since. it is 1.5hp, 110/220...lots of blades...looks like unifence on it...tells me stainless fence rails (?)

Slight rust haze on iron top, stamped steel wings...

Is it worth picking up...? What's your thinking on the value...?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> So, I have an opportunity to pick up a Delta 34-444 Contractor Saw real cheap...not exactly sure what that means.
> 
> Don't know how old it is, 2nd owner is getting rid of it, used it for a home remodel project and been sitting in garage since. it is 1.5hp, 110/220...lots of blades...looks like unifence on it...tells me stainless fence rails (?)
> 
> ...


getting parts for a delta suck and appears to only getting worse... 
depleted stocks of parts aren't getting replaced...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You need to make sure it is working because you don't want to buy a large paper weight If it is in good working order cheap enough and needs only a good cleanup then I would probably buy it. Just because it has several blades doesn't mean they are good ones or can be resharpened. If they are dull but of good quality then they can be resharpened and save a lot of money.
Check sites like ebay to see what price range to expect. Some will have a high price and need major cleanup and parts and others will be well taken care of an have a price that makes you wonder why so cheap. This will give you a start to negotiate with the seller.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What Stick says about parts is true. However, most parts can be replaced with aftermarket parts, i.e. bearings, fence, mitre gauge, on/off switch, belts, etc. Even the motor can be replaced with another model but might require a little modification of the mounts. What will be difficult to replace is the trunnion assembly should it break but that rarely happens.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Based on serial number it looks to be a 1991/January manufactured baby...

Saw works, I'm told, with new belts and a recent "cleanup"...the gentleman works with me.

Probably a better question is what would I do with this...

The Darra James I have is missing some critical safety items...riving knife, blade guard, no splitter of any sort...so my only solution (I think) is a short fence with enough adjustment to keep it positioned properly for different width woods.

What I don't like about the Delta is the right-tilt blade...not comfortable with that, especially for bevel cuts...I know some of you are very comfortable with that and don't see the problem at all...

I would probably get rid of the Darra James if the right saw came along...don't think it's the Delta though...just finished cleaning and refurbing the DJ.

I'm not in a hurry to do anything drastic as a Bosch 4100 is enroute (should be here today/tomorrow) along with the Freud SD208...this will keep me busy for a while.

On the other hand, I wouldn't mind flipping the Delta if I can get it cheap...it'll pay for the dado blade...I think I'll not insult the gentleman with a dumb offer and let it go. 

If any of you are interested I will put you in touch with him...works in the same group...

Thanks for your responses...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That kind of saw isn't really worth much. If it works well and you can try it out, maybe $ 150 or so. It would have to be in pristine condition to pay much more. I just gave away my old Delta contractor saw, and it had solid steel wings. I only paid $300 new for it on a clearance at Lowes. Not having a riving knife is a big minus to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hundred bucks and a case of beer...
ya both drink it...


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

*Getting parts from Delta*

Don't know what the whole story is with Delta, but had to order an On-Off switch this week for my older table saw. Actually 2 weeks ago. Communicating with Delta is pretty poor. If you contact by phone, you're on hold for a long time. If you contact by e-mail they tell you to expect a reply within 7-10 business days. Ordered the switch (think they actually call it a "power supply"), a $250 item! After waiting for information found out it won't be available until after the end of August (this is mid-July). If you can't turn on your table saw you are out of business. They referred me to e-replacement who has the part in stock and ships the same or next day, for a few dollars more. Since I had placed the order with Delta and my credit card had been charged, I was a little worried about a credit for cancelling the order. However, the next day I received a confirmation e-mail from Delta that my card was credited. Seems almost like they are trying not to make the sale ... a lot easier to get a refund than make the purchase! Weird?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

reading posts by people you can't help bur wonder if somebody isn't trying to kill Delta...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> reading posts by people you can't help bur wonder if somebody isn't trying to kill Delta...


Interesting as when I went to Acklands to price out a SawStop I also asked about Delta , and they too thought they were on the way out ?


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Delta is owned by the largest power tool manufacturer in the world, it's just wishful thinking on their competitors part. If Delta ever gets their head out of their rear end they will probably finish off PM which is teetering anyway and then go to work on SS (if there is anything left of them when Bosch is done).

-- Rick M


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The Delta is out...let the guy know yesterday...

Bosch 4100 is in...the driveway and getting ready to unbox, examine, etc...

Might take some pictures...just in case I don't know 1,000 words...  ***for Harry...illegitimi non carborundum...***

Along with it came the insert and Freud SD208 dado blade...I be making sawdust before the sun goes down...

...CPO Outlets...real easy to deal with...answered any and all questions I had while ordering.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> The Delta is out...let the guy know yesterday...
> 
> Bosch 4100 is in...the driveway and getting ready to unbox, examine, etc...
> 
> ...


a Bosch.. you'll be happy...


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

For a carpentry saw the Bosch are supposed to be pretty good. It wouldn't be my choice for woodworking, too small and the fence is light duty.

-- Rick M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wormil said:


> For a carpentry saw the Bosch are supposed to be pretty good. It wouldn't be my choice for woodworking, too small and the fence is light duty.
> 
> -- Rick M


heard that before..
doesn't hold water...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

wormil said:


> For a carpentry saw the Bosch are supposed to be pretty good. It wouldn't be my choice for woodworking, too small and the fence is light duty.
> 
> -- Rick M


Thanks, Rick...I started another thread for the 4100...I'm hoping to kill the Delta thread...

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/72089-bosch-4100-house-unboxing.html#post746929

Would be great if you could give me some examples where the Bosch might not work for me...?

I'm planning on using the Bosch for on-site work, mostly home improvement stuff but I do get some nicer work from time to time...I'd hate to think I'd have to lug the Darra James around...


----------

